# Hellwooo!



## Minus (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Cat lover here and I wouldn't know where I would be in this crazy world if I didn't have my two best friends with me! :-D

Off hand I'm not sure of there breed but I believe them to be Main ****'s.

Kitty is 8 years old now (closest to camera) and Binky is 7 (of course farther from camera).









I'm running into some problems with Binky since I moved a few months ago and Kitty does have a weight problem that I want to see if I can get help on. Thats the main reason how I cam across this awesome forum! Glad to see a ton of cat getting together to help our furry little guys 

Oh and I'm a 26 year old guy in case anyone was wondering! hehe

Glad I'm here and I hope I can help a few people as well as get some feed back myself.

-A


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Binky and Kitty are gorgeous!!


----------



## Minus (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! Hes sitting right next to me and he appreciates the kind words  

Here are two better pictures of Kitty


----------



## Minus (Mar 11, 2011)

Ps, I'm loving your cats too! They must be so much fun!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, they are a handful sometimes. Good thing our cats are cute, huh?


----------



## Minus (Mar 11, 2011)

Your telling me! Sometimes I think they wear the pants in my house. Always waking me up early for food! hehe. I honestly couldn't picture my life without them right now. :kittyturn


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

So cute...









Is there fresh Sushi in the bowl?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum -- beautiful cats!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kitty and Binky are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Natashap620 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Aww they are gorgeous!*

I feel the same way about my cats and often tell people, I don't know what I'd do without them. They have been with me through good times and bad and always know when I need some comforting. 
People ask why I go to the trouble of feeding raw, they're "just cats" and I say they are my responsibility, I adopted them and it is my job to give them the very best life I can or else I should not even have pets. They are my family and wouldn't you try to give a child the absolute best you could? They came with me from Canada and I would't give them up or leave them behind for the world  
Anyway, welcome and best of luck to you all!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and wlecome to the forum! Cute cats!!  I hope there's no sushi in that bowl and just plants. lol


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your kitties are stunning! That picture is really striking.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Welcome on the forum. They are so cute!!!!


----------

